# Lets see or hear about the tax refund purchases.



## bcfishman (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, I already posted what my big purchase was with my tax refund... Im sure there has to be some more people out there who are buying something that will go toward there smoking adventures.

To those who did not receive a refund, and are paying something to the "government" I truly apologize. Maybe you can live vicariously through some of us.

Now lets see em...


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 27, 2010)

Tax refund whats that???? I always think I should be getting a nice big check back because of all the taxes that are taken out of my check but heck no!!


----------



## 3montes (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't get a refund because I don't let the government use my money interest free all year.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 27, 2010)

As a bussiness owner what refund I pay in every year. Now day alot more too. Yea Obama


----------



## morkdach (Feb 27, 2010)

tax refund
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










:icon_question  :


----------



## bcfishman (Feb 27, 2010)

Gee guys, Thanks for the awesome replies.

It really has added to the intention of this thread.

Bravo.

I have had to pay in the past as well. Some people have deductions, exemptions, etc. that provide them with a return.

We all like to see new cooking gadgets, thats why I posted this.


----------



## mr mac (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll play!  We did get a decent refund this year and I'm in the process of building a new laundry room for the wife in the basement (laundry room is in the basement, not the wife...).  I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 27, 2010)

Our wonderful gov continues to drain me dry. Maybe someday I will get a refund to play with. For now I will sit back and be jealous of all of you lucky folks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I wouldn't mind paying taxes if they would use my money to buy jet fuel so the jet jockies could have some fun.


----------



## mr mac (Feb 27, 2010)

Basically just starting with hanging the 4 mil vapor barrier.  Right now we're measuring for the first wall studs.  But...Mamma just called me for lunch!


----------



## ellymae (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't be too jealous of me - ours is going to pay off the roof.... nothing fun there, but necessary.....


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Feb 27, 2010)

We usually get a pretty decent return. We bought our first house this year (actually 1 yr ago tomorrow) so we are planning to buy a dinning room set we picked out. It's pretty sweet. Either that or we also need a new patio door in the basement, blinds, television, the list goes on.

Dave


----------



## ddave (Feb 27, 2010)

Same here.  New tires for my truck.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The others were getting pretty low in the tread department.

Dave


----------



## bcfishman (Feb 27, 2010)

Mac,
I see some duct work there. Maybe add an exhasut fan and another duct and you could put a smoker down there. Play your cards right, and maybe it could double as a man cave.

Hey, it's not a toy, but something the Mrs. most likely wants. If she's happy, that could lead to new toys in the future.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 27, 2010)

The problem is those deductions, exemptions etc are becoming fewer and fewer for the business owner and the working middle class. I know people who actually get more back than what they have paid in. That in my opinion should never happen. That is largely due to the low income and child tax credits. Not saying there should not be any credits of that nature but people have found how to work the system. Alot of them...


----------



## ellymae (Feb 27, 2010)

My head just exploded reading that....


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm self-employed and for a while there I would always have to send in 10k at tax time and that got to be a pain.  I started withholding a lot extra so I get a healthy amount back now.  

Very anti-climatic, but I don't generally spend it, I just make a few extra mortage payments; hope to be debt-free ASAP


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 27, 2010)

got the typical refund,  once we bought a house, and had a kid we have gotten $$$$  back every year.  Before that when we rented and had no kids we owed $$$$ every year.

This year,  payed the insurance deductable to get my truck fixed for a hit an run ding on my truck,  bought 2 new tires for the truck.  Bought my daughter her first bed(bunk bed),  hit RD a few times, going to get teh John Deere rider its annual service,   keeping the rest in the bank for a cushion.


----------



## bbq engineer (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll play, but first, check this out.

Mrs. Engineer is a volunteer to prepare taxes and she came home with stories that you would not believe. Effectively having people that didn't pay (or earn for that matter) anything in the first place, getting huge refunds. She was so disgusted that she wanted to quit volunteering. If everyone knew the level of income redistribution that is going on, it would make you sick. 

I did manage to get a bit of a refund this year, and sure as I'm typing, my truck went belly up for more than double what I got back....don't worry, the truck is OK.

Last year I was laid off when the Aerospace industry went into the crapper, and as I looked at all of the money that I have religiously dumped into my retirement be cut in half, I wished I had played with a bit of that money instead of just flushing it down the toilet. So this year, after I became employed again, I decided that I would enjoy some of the fruits of my labor, so for the Superbowl, Mrs. Engineer and I bought 2 new TVs. A 58" Panasonic for the Living room, and a 42" Samsung for the Kitchen / Eating Space. They are Stunning and all of the guests at my Superbowl party were in awe. It is nice to do something just for me now and again. I work hard, and I HOPE that CHANGE is coming.


----------



## rickw (Feb 27, 2010)

Picked up and new sub for my system. It's an Elemental Design A3-300.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 27, 2010)

Exactly what I am talking about. A friend that I work with has a son who even he says should be cut off. Dosen't want to work anything more than part time at Wal Mart. Wife the same way. They live in public subsidized housing getting food stamps etc. She is pregnant constantly.
Between the two of them they earned less than $12,000 one year. Paid in less than $3000.00 and got  $8,000 and some change back at the end of the year.

That was the same year of the tax bonus checks. They maxed out on that too getting back about $1400.00 Do the math. 

BBQ Engineer is right the earnings redistribution that is going on is insane. And there is more coming. There is a reason taxes are a automatic deduction from your pay. If everyone had to sit and write out that check once a week or once a month there would have already been a revolution.


----------



## ddave (Feb 27, 2010)

That stuff was happening way before Obama.  It's been going on since 1975.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earned_Income_Tax_Credit

About 15 years ago I used to do payroll for the company where I worked and I was also a registered tax preparer.  In addition to the Earned Income Tax credit there is a thing called the Advanced Earned Income Tax Credit which allows an individual who may qualify for the EITC to recieve part of the credit in each paycheck.

Now I'm all for helping out those in need as well but I don't think that people who don't pay any taxes should get a refund paid for by those of us that DO pay taxes.

Dave


----------



## oklahomajoe (Feb 27, 2010)

I've started on my shop/oudoor kitchen project.  Got the plumbing installed, conduit ran throught the slab, and slab poored.  20x30.  Bringing in the limestone next week to make the driveway to the slab, limestone around my smokehouse, dog kennel, and deer skinnin rack.  Couldnt smoke much this winter due to the yard being sloppy and not feeling like walking through it every little while.  Thatll be fixed soon.
Still some refund left, and plenty of overtime at work, so wont be long and I'll go head and frame up, roof, and get the shop/kitchen exterior finished.
And its all easy from there.  Pretty pumped.


----------



## carpetride (Feb 27, 2010)

Used to use it as a forced savings and even felt a bit patriotic about it...but that feeling has changed as well.  We simply take that money each year and slug on debt, hope to be debt free very soon...maybe in 10 if things go right.  I see us witholding much less in the coming years.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Feb 27, 2010)

I paid off some bills, put some into savings and ordered a big block from Bass Pro.


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 27, 2010)

I will stay out of the political rants. My opinion is not the same as it once was. Think I paid more than my share when single and working tons of overtime. Since I broke my back and can't work as a toolmaker anymore, have 6 kids and a house. We get some back. 
 This year it will be going toward a new fuse panel breakers to replace the glass fuses that I hate.


----------



## tndawg (Feb 27, 2010)

The wife & I both picked up a couple things that we have been wanting. 

She got a new sewing table and a blu-ray DVD player. 

I got the 40" MES and a pretty decent air-rifle to shoot at the varmints!!! 

Oh, and our big purchase was to upgrade to glass seats for our season tickets to the Nashville Predators next year!!!

(note...nothing political here)


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Refund??????????? The only refund I get is when I return something to Sam's Club.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 27, 2010)

Being self employed I have to pay


----------



## harleyguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is my tax refund:


----------



## rio_grande (Feb 27, 2010)

Being both self employed and state employed I guess at the math each year and get a return. 

But it is anti climatic this year because the wife spent it on a new washer and dryer. 

Looks like I got a big check at my house cause I bought the write offs for 2010 as soon as the year rolled over. We were loosing some deductions and I needed some things for the business. 

I found out once I got the right accountant my taxes were not a big issue. We pay like everyone else but they are predictable and in the end the goverment gets to use a small percentage for a few months and I have a cussion from the one enity that has no mercy..


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Rarely get anything back cause the accountant runs the quarterly tax payments so tight.

As of Monday doctors are taking a 21% pay cut on medicare due to the government not acting to stop the cut.  In my little corner of the world we have had 2 docs leave in the last 2 years and a third is leaving this May.

You can't even make it as a doctor in small towns any more.  Sorry, for the rant; a little off topic.


----------



## smokingriley (Feb 27, 2010)

This year we have to pay


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 27, 2010)

The youngest son will get a month at a really great Summer day camp and the older boy will get some cash added to his account for college tuition. Ain't it great to have children? WooHoo fun times.


----------



## rstr hunter (Feb 27, 2010)

We each claim zero exemptions and the wife pays in a little extra each check so ours came today and it's pretty decent, however since Uncle Sam is also playing the wealth redistribution game with college money and it looks like our little one will not qualify for student loans when the time comes, so most of it will get transfered to her college account. I also totally agree that it's not right to get money back that you haven't paid in. Taxes should be taxes and welfare should be welfare. Not trying to be too political, but you asked. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mule86 (Feb 28, 2010)

We got a decent refund but only because my wife got a very generous bonus last year (which she worked her ass off for) and it was hit at 40% for taxes.  Or marginal rate is below that so I knew we'd get a decent return.  Just burns me up that Uncle Sam used my money for 10 months interest free.  If I tried to do that to Uncle Sam I'd be in jail.  He has more guns than I do.


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 28, 2010)

I expect to pay again this year.  I had to come up with almost $6K last year between state and federal.  Our marginal tax rate went from an 11% marginal rate to a 33% marginal rate with no appreciable change in income or deductions.  My guess is it will be same song, second verse when the accountant calls in a few weeks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"IF" I do get something back, things have been tight enough this year I haven't been able to fund the two youngest kids college accounts for the last six months.  What I get will go there.


----------



## kurtsara (Feb 28, 2010)

Ours goes in the savings, I've been laid off since October


----------



## rhinton82 (Mar 1, 2010)

I bought a blue ray player.. gonna buy a new lawn mower and probably a new TV since our tv is giving out on us...


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 1, 2010)

Big refund this year, bought a Lang 60 deluxe, but last year was a differant story, paid in almost $4k, but not this year, even had money left over.


----------



## jdt (Mar 1, 2010)

I am hoping my refund will finish the last 70 feet of driveway but we'll see how mamma feels about that

for all you guys crying about taxes under Obama you should do half a minute research, anyone making under $99,000 pays over $4000 less in taxes now than they did 10 years ago and over $1000 less than they did 5 years ago

If you make more than $99,000 CRY ME A RIVER, you deserve to pay higher taxes


----------



## ddave (Mar 1, 2010)

Well . . . I guess if you say so . . . that settles it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But who put you in charge of deciding who deserves to pay higher taxes?

Perhaps you should read this and think about it.

Dave


----------



## denver dave (Mar 1, 2010)

Well said DDave


----------



## rstr hunter (Mar 2, 2010)

Should also be noted $99,000 sounds well and good, but on a tax return that also is $49,500 each for a husband and wife working. If you and your spouse went to college and have a mortgage, kids, car payments, and student loans, you may find out this isn't as high on the hog as it sounds. You may make your payments and hopefully put a little away for retirement and the kid's college (as your kid won't qualify for student loans or other federal programs) but probably no beach houses or whatever you think may happen at that level. In our area a secretary for the state who works as a checker at Walmart over nights and weekends to make ends meet married to a hired hand on a local grain farm could qualify for this level of income. Sounds pretty upscale to me.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 2, 2010)

I find that comment bordering on offensive.  You have no idea how much money I have to turn to make a decent living.  Are you going to take me in every fourth or fifth year when weather or business activity causes me to LOSE money?  

If I'm not disciplined to put some back, I'd starve in lean years.  The way the tax code is being structured now it makes it harder and harder to save anything for those times.  If the government changes the rules to the game and start taking medicare and social security out of my dividend checks (like the current administration has suggested), I may end up with an injury that disables me for an extended period of time.

I'm probably making minimum wage if I counted up all the hours I have to put in to keep a small business going.

I'll cry you a river when you start taking the risks I do for what small reward I receive.

I apologize to the rest of the forum for the rant.  Mods, feel free to remove it if you feel I crossed the line.  Let's get this thread back on topic.

It doesn't appear I'll be getting a refund. But, I'm saving up to buy a cheap, small smoker to try some cheese on.


----------



## bcfishman (Mar 2, 2010)

This has gone downhill...

Sorry for the fun thread. As mentioned... if you didnt get a refund, you could live vicariously through the other ones of us.

Maybe I'll start a thread... Biatch and Complain about tax codes and laws here.


----------



## smokefever (Mar 2, 2010)

Being that I have never smoked anything before combined with all the research and posts I read on here, I decided to go out and get myself one.  The chargriller duo w/ sfb pictured in my signature.  Of course I couldnt stop there, I went on to get lots of accessories, spices, and wood for my upcoming cooks.  I couldn't be happier right now with the decision made to purchase it!


----------



## ddave (Mar 2, 2010)

I understand your intent and apologize for contributing to the downhil trajectory of your thread.  But maybe you could start one that's titled "*Lets see or hear about the recent smoking gadget purchases"*.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It shouldn't be a huge surprise to you that taxes would be a touchy subject for some.  Some folks don't see a refund (if they see one at all) as a windfall, they see it as a way to catch up on bills, pay for needed repairs and other necessities. And suggesting that "if you didnt get a refund, you could live vicariously through the other ones of us" kind of adds insult to injury.

Dave


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 2, 2010)

I thought it was a fun thread,  & a good idea.

but you are always going to have folks who like to drag things down.


----------



## jdt (Mar 2, 2010)

how many of your would run out and buy a new cooking gadget if your income was suddenly 99k a year? how many on this forum would be happy if them and the spouse made $99k a year combined

DDave-please go drink somewhere else, in america we want people who know why they pay the debt of taxes to provide safety and security so old fat men can get stupid drunk cooking up critters, some of us dumber ones take 16-25 hours to do it LOL.

that homeless drug addict or welfare mom may be the parent of the next marine that goes and dies on a dirty piece of earth somewhere for my freedom, you bet they can give him milk on MY DIME.


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 2, 2010)

Fishman, don't fret that this thread veered.   One of the most important components of friendship is to be able to debate and discuss things you disagree on and not only talk about things where you feel the same.  If you only discuss things you agree on, a friendship can be more of an echo chamber than dialog.

With that being said, we all should disagree with each other on forums like we would in person--in a respectful manner.  Keep it clean, but keep it up, our differences is what makes us valuable to one another, in addition to our common interests.

My 2 cents on welfare/wealth distribution topic:  I donate time and money through my church and other local charities.  I am happy to do so.  I am not however, happy to do so when being compelled by the government.


----------



## hounds51 (Mar 2, 2010)

My wife and I got one of those Tempurpedic knock off beds. This has to be one of the best investments that I have made. No more sore backs, and when I get up in the morning I feel really rested. For 360 bucks it can't be beat.


----------



## ddave (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm sure many would and I'd be happy for them. I wouldn't suddenly say it's unfair and they need to pay more taxes. And by the way, my income never went suddenly to 99K a year. I was not "born into" money. I worked my ass off for what I have. Ten years at a mill and it shut down and I was suddenly out of a job. So I went back to college and my wife worked two jobs for 5 years (double major) so we could survive. There were times when we were scraping nickels and dimes together to buy bread and milk. How dare you judge me for what I have worked for and achieved.  You don't know what we went through nor do you know what our situation is now.

I know very well why I pay taxes and am more than happy to pay my share. I won't piss and moan and play the "It's not fair cause he has more than me. Tax the hell out of him." class envy game that some like to play.

By the way, I see you have a custom Bellfab smoker. I just have a Walmart Smoke N Pit and a UDS. Should I be pissed because you have a better smoker than I do? Should I say "Clearly JDT is better off than me and that's not fair?" Of course not. I don't know you or what you may have had to do to get what you have. And it's none of my business anyway.

Not sure where that came from. I don't recall saying anything about not wanting to help those in need or supporting the troops. Both of which I do with donations IN ADDITION to paying my taxes.

Dave


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 2, 2010)

I want to officially put it in the record that on this date and time, I am biting my tongue so I don't say something that I shouldn't.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 2, 2010)

Many of us have and still are


----------



## hounds51 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'am kinda sorry I got on this thread, as it looks like I got into the makins of World War 2 1/2. But I still love my Temperpedic knockoff. I guess its not much to say for a guy that only makes 29K a year, but then I try to keep it simple in my older years.
As we used to say in the 60's *PEACE BROTHER!!!!!!!*


----------



## jdt (Mar 2, 2010)

Find your history book from college, eventually this concept was called  the WMB, colonial term, but basically for the last 10,000 years or so the people that had money and power helped those without, this is how leaders were born, even god kings wanted to keep their slaves alive and fed and watered them, eventually taxes were invented so the person in power could share some of the Burden of providing for those less fortunate.

you posted some tired joke about leaving america, I never once said you fell into money or had it all along, the last comment is the only thing directed to you. I pay my share of taxes and thank the above for what I have. Be it less or more than the man next to me. If anyone is struggling on 99k a year then they can take solice nowing that guys making less than that are giving $50 to the food bank this month to help them out when down, by the way the median household income in america is about half the 99k used as an example, NJ leads the way at about $61k and change, thats HOUSEHOLD, be thankful for what you have, period.


----------



## ddave (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, since we're not talking about the same thing anymore (kind of made the Professor's point) and since this thread has run far enough off the track already, I'll just bow out by saying that I am VERY thankful for what I have and I applaud your generosity.

Dave


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 3, 2010)

Not to hijack the thread, but can we talk about religion now?


----------



## jdt (Mar 3, 2010)

this guy beleives everything he reads on the internet
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















http://www.snopes.com/business/taxes/howtaxes.asp


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats on the new bed!  My wife and I got one of those last year and love it.  I have 'the jimmy legs" as my friend Cosmo Kramer would say and the temper bed allowed my wife and I to both sleep.


----------



## csmith2884 (Mar 3, 2010)

My friend I think you are the new age version of a Renaissance man, you reference Seinfeld , The big bang theory and Thomas Jefferson in the same post...you Sir rock..


----------



## silverwolf636 (Mar 3, 2010)

I went in halves on a foreclosed house with my oldest boy.  LOL.  But most of the money went to giving the kids and grandchildren a past Christmas that was cancelled last year. I really enjoy gettin my youngest boy his though; all he wants is drumset add-ons. I used to play when I was his age. I think I am trying to build him up a set that I always wanted. LOL  4-rack toms, 2-floor toms, and a double kicker. 
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well i guess i'll throw my 10 cents worth in the wishing pool. It should be one certain % no matter what in the world you make.

we will use 10% just for the ease of this idea.

you make $1.00 a week you pay 10 cents
you make $100.00 a week you pay $10.00
you make $1000.00 a week you pay $100.00

I don't care to pay the tax, but i still don't like to do it, but we could be alot worse in the Great USA, there are countries that are.

Just my 10 cents,


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well we got a litttle back as a Teacher I am far from rich and three kids give us a few deductions.  This year we are getting this for the kids.

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...=5&item=425046

Granpa is coming up to help me put it together will probably put some butts in the smoker while we built it.


----------



## bcfishman (Mar 3, 2010)

ECT...
Very nice! Im sure that will lead to many joyful hours in the backyard. Hopefully it won't lead to any broken bones or anything of the like, but stuff happens... Wherever I end up next... I plan to buy something like that for the kids and their friends.


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 3, 2010)

That's a pretty sweet play set.  I'm using some of those components to add some kid-stuff to our existing deck (swings and slide)


----------



## buffalosmoke (Mar 4, 2010)

How noble of them


.


----------



## linescum (Mar 4, 2010)

mine is going towards paying my local income taxes


----------

